# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  الانتربول  (Interpol) ماذا تعرف عنه؟

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كثيرآ ما نسمع كلمة ( أنتربول )
التي تعني : 
شرطة مكافحة الجريمة الدولية . والتي يطلق عليها مصطلح ( الانتربول ) 
وهنا نتعرف على أسمها الكامل ومهامها المنوطه بها وكيفية عمل اجهزتها عبر 
أتفاقية منظمة الأنتربول التي تم التوقيع عليها من قبل الدول الأعضاء في هذة المنظمة الفاعلة . 

وهي 
حسب أتفاقية منظمة الأنتربول الدولية بين الدول الأعضاء
فأن وزراء داخلية الدول الأعضاء في المنظمة 
هم المخولين بأصدار طلبات تسليم المطلوبين امنيآ او جنائيآ والمتواجدين على اراضي الدول الأخرى الموقعة على اتفااقية المنظمة 


منظمة شرطة الجرائم الدولية ...وتسمى بالانتربول
وهو اختصار للاسم الانجليزي
international police 


الذي هو الاسم الشائع للمنظمة في حين ان اسمها الكامل هو
international crime police organization 
اي هيئة الشرطة الدولية لمكافحة الجريمة

مهام الإنتربـول الأسـاسـية
1- التنسيــق علــــى الصعيد العالمي . 

2- تيسيـــــر تبـــادل البيانات الجنائية .

3- تحليـــــل البيانات الجنائية .

4- تخزيــــن البيانات الجنائية . 

• أهم الجرائم التي تعمل منظمة الإنتربول حالياً على مكافحتها:

1- المنظمــات الإجرامية والـمـخـدرات . (DCO)

2- الإجرام المالي والمرتبط بالتكنولوجيا المتقدمة . (FHT)

3- الإخلال بالأمن العام والإرهاب . (PST)

4- الاتجار بالبـــشر . (THB)

5- ملاحقة الفــارين عن وجه العدالة. (FIS)


المهام والإختصاصات

1- تعاون منظمات الشرطة العربية والدولية في مجال مكافحة الجريمة في المحيط الدولي وتبادل تسليم المجرمين في ضوء الاتفاقيات النافذة بين الدول الموقعة على الأتفاقية .

نشرات الإنتربول

- النشرة:- هي إشعار تقصّ صادر بلغات الانتربول الرسمية الأربع ( الإسبانية والإنكليزية والعربية والفرنسية ) و تصدر النشرة من الأمانة العامة للمنظمة بناء على طلب المكاتب المركزية الوطنية والمحكمتين الدوليتين التابعتين للأمم المتحدة.
- ظهر إستخدام النشرات للمرة الأولى عام 1947م .


- كيفية إصدار نشرات الإنتربول :-

يجب أن تصدر طلبات النشرات من قبل مكتب الإنتربول بناء على طلب السلطات القضائية في الدولة العضو ، و أن تكتب بياناتها بواحدة من اللغات الرسمية .
تصدر النشرات عن الأمانة العامة للمنظمة وفقا لقانون الإنتربول الأساسي وخصوصا ( المادة 3 منه ) .
تعمم النشرات إلى كافة الدول الأعضاء في منظمة الإنتربول البالغ عددها حاليا ( 148 دولة )

أنواعها:-
يصدر عن الأمانة العامة للإنتربول – حاليا .
ستة أنواع من النشرات ولكل نوع منها لون يميزها
وهي:


النشرة الحمراء:- لطلب توقيف المطلوبين بغية تسليمهم.



النشرة الزرقاء:- لتحديد مكان إقامة أشخاص وجمع معلومات بشأنهم.



النشرة الخضراء:- للتزويد بتحذيرات ومعلومات استخبار جنائي.


النشرة الصفراء:- لتحديد مكان وجود المفقودين.


النشرة السوداء:- لتبيّن الجثث المجهولة.


النشرة البرتقالية:- لتيسير إشعارات تحذيرية عن تهديدات إرهابية محتملة.


فوائد منظومة إتصالات الإنتربول العالمية 
في الاسبوع على مدار السنة بلا توقف

1- إستقبال المكاتب المركزية الوطنية في إنحاء العالم للبرقيات العامة التي تصدرها المنظمة الدولية – الإنتربول والمتضمنة التعميم عن المتهمين الفارين و ملاحقتهم ، و التحذيرات والمعلومات الهامة عن الأخطار الاجرامية المحتملة 
. 
2- إستقبال المكاتب المركزية الوطنية للنشرات الدولية بشكل فوري عن طريق جهاز الكمبيوتر بعد أن كانت تصلها هذه النشرات متأخرة بعد أشهر من إصدارها عن طريق البريد والذي تكلف نفقات عالية .

3- مكنت المنظومة الجديدة المكاتب المركزية في أنحاء العالم من الحصول على كافة المعلومات والبيانات ومعاملتها بشكل سريع وفوري وإتاحت المزيد من الأمن والسرعة في تبادل المعلومات الأمر الذي يتيح إصدار تحذيرات لأجهزة الشرطة في اي بلد ما لإتخاذ التدابير الملائمة على الحدود والمطارات والموانئ بالشكل المناسب حيث يتم توقيف المهاجرين غير الشرعيين الذين يسافرون بواسطة جوازات مزورة أو مسروقة وكذلك يتم إسترجاع السيارات المسروقة من الدول المجاورة وكذلك يتم تسهيل معرفة معلومات سريعة عن إجراءات الإستلام والتسليم للمتهمين في بعض القضايا.

4- سهلت المنظومة إحالة البيانات الشخصية حول الأشخاص الأجانب الذي يجري توقيفهم في سياق نشاطات غير مشروعة ذات صلة بالمخدرات أو الإجرام المالي مما يسهل التدقيق في هوياتهم وأي سوابق جنائية لهم بشكل سريع وخلال دقائق معدودة.

5- حققت المنظومة العالمية إقتصاد في النفقات بسبب الإستغناء عن تخصيص موارد للبريد لإحالة البصمات والصور وغير ذلك من المعلومات عن الأشخاص المطلوبين.

6- تمكن الجهات المختصة بتسجيل الأجانب وطالبي اللجوء وتراخيص العمل من القيام بالتقصيات المختلفة للتأكد من هوياتهم ووثائقهم. 

7- كما أن لها جانب إنساني في البحث عن الأطفال المفقودين وكذلك في التعرف على الجثث المجهولة الهوية
(منقول)
*

----------

